# General > Literature >  New book by Catherine Byrne

## katarina

Get the kindle version of Isa's Daughter https://www.amazon.co.uk/Isas-Daught...sap_bc?ie=UTF8

or buy the book to keep forever from the following outlets, Rumbling Tum, Lochshell, Wick, Groat office Wick, Dempster Street Gift Shop, Wick, Katrina's Lybster. Signings in John O'groats new Christmas shop this Saturday, Wick Library on Friday 18th, Bower Fayre, 20th,  Thurso library Friday 25th, Thurso craft fayre, Caithness Horizons 3rd December. Thereafter  (hopefully) on sale from Caithness Horizons. Or order from your local bookstore where ever you are in the UK.

----------

